# Show off your Nissan



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

Dosen't matter, watever u got show it off :cheers:


:banana: :banhump: :jawdrop: :jump: :givebeer: :showpics:


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!11!!1!!!ONE!!!$)!!!SIX!!!*


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

all i can is sweet.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

She is being sold, car is slowly going back to stock :thumbdwn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how to get a faster car in 3 "simple" steps:

step 1









step 2









step 3


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

elmo has to add what, 50whp?!?

only gonna post 2 pics so this doesn't get too long, the rest are at this site:
www.cardomain.com/id/xbrandonx


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> elmo has to add what, 50whp?!?



ill admit, i was a ricer, but i can ask the same question about all that carbon fiber and wing


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

carbon fiber is HOT, and they were on there when I bought the car

and also the only thing ricy I see about it is the oil cap, dipstick and the painted resivor cap.

***I painted my dipstick on my b14 as well***

Otherwise everything looks good then.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah, trust me, that shit was rice (my car). i admit, your car is badass looking, but cosmetics dont add hp, just like you told me


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda, you think your car was rice?

BAM! lol









Not rice


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

jeeze, i have to get some pics of my car. i've noticed theres to many B's and not enough U's :thumbup:

looking good guys. all of you.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

heres mine...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

here's my joint........


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahaha hell yea. way to represent


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You Imposter!!!!!! Thats not a real Nissan. :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nos isn't yours that new Nissan Motorsports Murano?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Actually it the new concept Nissan Nismo Cherokee.....herhehe


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh nice, are you testing it out for Nissan?


Bahahaha nice pm Nos lmao


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh, I thought this was post your 4x4 thread.


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> here's my joint........


Nice Nos....can you swap that engine into a 200sx?!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ofcourse, its a direct bolt on..........I would swap it but, I like the room of an suv.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

And the Old Nissan:


















Friends:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^sup Pat? 



















Sorry for my crappy camera.










WHEEEE!!!!!!










A more recent pic of my B14 sitting next to my new project car.   :


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


>





I do love this color. A few suggestions, paint the eyebrows, mirrors and wing to match the rest of the car. Or if you like the black offset, get the CF hood and paint the grill black. Otherwise its great looking.


----------



## mgh (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I haven't seen a Z32 vert on this post yet, so here you go.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's that? You want me inside ya?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


>


I must say i do like what you did with the bumper :thumbup:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

The more I stare at it, the more I want. :thumbup:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks a lot! I like it a lot but now I'm actually thinking about getting the flat-black part changed a bit.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


>


you! YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!

i have had that vision in my head for a year now! i have tried to explain it so many times and know one understode.................you got it perfect!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

JMMotorsports said:


>


That hood looks great on a black car..Nice buy!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

pete? said:


> you! YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> 
> i have had that vision in my head for a year now! i have tried to explain it so many times and know one understode.................you got it perfect!


I read your mind....Thanks muwhahaha


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

SlowestRice said:


> I do love this color. A few suggestions, paint the eyebrows, mirrors and wing to match the rest of the car. Or if you like the black offset, get the CF hood and paint the grill black. Otherwise its great looking.


thanks, yea im def gonna get a c/f hood (hoping to find a cheap used one).

hmm a black grille would look gool, i'll prolly look out for a used one as well.

as of now my priority is converting the tan ---> black interior


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

my b13 E soon to be VE powered i hope


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


>


Ahhh, yes, the remote-control rally beast.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I read your mind....Thanks muwhahaha


could we get a head on shot?


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> That hood looks great on a black car..Nice buy!


Hood was sold when I posted her in the autotrader. I have a different idea in mind now.

I will post a more current pic tonight, but not of my new idea.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

pete? said:


> could we get a head on shot?


She needs a bath...then I'll post it


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

sethwas said:


>




Haha nice one seth, but you needed to reverse the car around and put you in it. It doesnt help that in the shadow the mirrors are on the back of the car. :fluffpol:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


>




Damn, you should almost flat black the whole car. Then all you would see are lights and a windshield.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm a newbie around here


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


>


HOLY SHIT. that is what i have had pictured in my head for so long! that is absolutly stunning! very nice work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


SlowestRice said:


> Damn, you should almost flat black the whole car. Then all you would see are lights and a windshield.


please no.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

SlowestRice said:


> Haha nice one seth, but you needed to reverse the car around and put you in it. It doesnt help that in the shadow the mirrors are on the back of the car. :fluffpol:


Nice find.

Seth


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

*Old skool*

*Old skool time * 

*B11 diesel*


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

^^the nissans still runnin^^^thats awesome! I wonder why they stoped putting the intake manifold on that side of the engine.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


>


here's a better, more... realistic one.









http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=940912#post940912


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

My baby!


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Jujutzin said:


> My baby!


Hey, Nice monster truck! Oh wait... you need to lower that thing.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

My b13


----------



## Jujutzin (Apr 19, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Hey, Nice monster truck! Oh wait... you need to lower that thing.


Yeah, I know... I just need to find some coilovers or something. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shift1.6 said:


>


HEY!!! Who sprayed the grafiti on your lisence plate?


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Bluebird SR20DET NX2000 (she's fun)



















note, the Echo in this picture is not gaining on me, I just passed him...


----------



## Pbeige91 (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's my 1991 Maxima-


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Heres mine.


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

Weird. I can't seem to be able to edit my post again.

Link for the first pic is dead, here's a replacement










and that's a Firefly I'm escaping, not an Echo...


----------



## PK_Rider (Nov 12, 2003)

My baby....that likes to be a bitch every now & then :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

PK_Rider said:


> My baby....that likes to be a bitch every now & then :thumbup:



love ur jdm front end...



-------










heres mine


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

SPNX, I just wanted to say you have one of the cleanest engine bays I've seen on this site. You must get some nice comments when you pop the hood. That sucker looks mean sitting in there.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

my B14 nothin special needs a paint job now. also dont have the chrome rims anymore traded my brother for his alloy 14s off his sentra gle. i tried to shave the sides of teh car didnt work to well so im getting my dremel tool getting off all the bondo back to normal and getting it painted.


























































im proud of it fist motor i ever trully messed up ::spun conneting rod bearing if you didnt knotice lol and first motor i every built and it runs like a champ now


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

just an update:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Before:









After:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

craigqc said:


> just an update:


Man, You alti is lookin hawt.


----------



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

shes still a work in progress, working on getting rid of the kit, and getting a spec front bumper, and syndicate kustomz c/f lip kit, but cant find a local spec front bumper!!!


----------



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

made this myself, this was a ruff project, but turned out good!!!, needs repainted though!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'll do some whoring..they've been seen but whatever. :loser: :fluffy:


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

*Mine has been seen too, but here goes.*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*The way she was....*


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks like the NW is now representin


----------



## McCoy (Sep 16, 2003)

Another NW car here 

Mostly used for track days and autocrossing...


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

McCoy said:


> Another NW car here
> 
> Mostly used for track days and autocrossing...


That is bee-uu-t-full :thumbup: :cheers: :banhump:


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

craigqc said:


> just an update:


I have always been a sucker for the se-r's


----------



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

kenshin138 said:


>


One of cleanest sentras i have seen! i want to see more pics!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Nismo GA16 said:


> I have always been a sucker for the se-r's


that is not an se-r, its not even an 05


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing special, yet.



















Her name is Red, Red Dragun...


Near but future plans, in order are-

SHigSpeed Lower Control Arm Brace
Active Tuning Rear STB
Freedom Design Front STB
VRS Exhaust System
Hotshot CAI
Rota SubZero 15" Rims
Toyo Proxes TS-1 Tires...
UR Ultra S Street Crank Pulley
Hotshot Performance Header
KSport Coilovers 

Hopefully a couple years after all of this, I will get a new usdm GA16 with much lower miles, and turbo that bitch.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

SpoolinSE,

Your car is an inspiration for the car I never finished. Very nice, but now I move on the the Spec. Any of you guys going to the NWNissans thing next weekend?


----------



## RMS13 (Mar 24, 2005)

My Ride still in progress
Rear End








Front End








Side View








Nismo Wheel








Stock Ka24de (painted valve cover)








Tein Type Flex C/O


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I'll do some whoring..they've been seen but whatever. :loser: :fluffy:




that car is.... just....so...... GOD I WANA hump THAT CAR!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i love that car, it looks awesome. has the se-l sideskirts and rear bumper, and then in the front has the stillen bumper and vz-r grille. the only thing that i am not feeling is the lights. i think you should go with some halos or some crystal clears.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I've been figuring out what to do with the lights and working with Liuspeed on that. I'll probably end up going Black halo's with HID and projector fogs and black corners. But money at the moment is a priority.


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*my 240Z*










My money pit..


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

My daily driving, stock to the CORE Max.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> heres mine



BEFORE:









and NOW:

here she' iz now. JDM conversion.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*I'll have to open up an image provider account to post some of my pics since I can't link from geocities.*_


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i guess it my turn..


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

And here goes mine....everything on it , is done by me ( body, paint, interior )


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

one of my 3 nissan's


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Semper Fi said:


> one of my 3 nissan's


29 palms sucks,I feel bad for you man! Nice cruiser!


----------



## sunnyorange (Sep 30, 2005)

*my sentra*

heres my ride

enjoy.









after cleaning








at a local meet


----------



## Andre2000 (Oct 1, 2005)

*AWESOME!!*

THATS AWESOME! :thumbup: 

turbo?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Pbeige91 said:


> Here's my 1991 Maxima-



Did that spoiler come stock on your car? That is what I have been dreaming about for my Sentra!


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

Newbie here :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That is an incredibly nice looking SE-R, MR SE-R..


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dreco said:


> My money pit..


does she have a sister? b/c I wanna hook up :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## Mr SE-R (Oct 22, 2003)

wildmane said:


> That is an incredibly nice looking SE-R, MR SE-R..


Thanks my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> does she have a sister? b/c I wanna hook up :cheers: :fluffy:


hahaa, thanks..... too bad she just got hit by a semi this past friday...did 2000 dollars worth of damage


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Mostly just Subscribing. lol








*rubs cheek against the door* My poor dented ... badly colored ... SE-R.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

here's mine, please excuse the blurry pics


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres my car, Nissan R33 Skyline.
Im from Australia.
The funs about to begin, ill post up some more pics as i go along.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Char said:


> Mostly just Subscribing. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still an SE-R :thumbup:


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Still an SE-R :thumbup:


lol Hell yeah, I LOVE this car, even with the color.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

CHAR: Is that colour 'Shiraz'?
Same colour as our S14a, your kouki 240sx.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> CHAR: Is that colour 'Shiraz'?
> Same colour as our S14a, your kouki 240sx.


 I dont really know. It was sold under the color "Maroon" and everyone that says the color just calls it purple. I personally dont care.. Im repainting it a different color when I replace the panels.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

U serious?? Its gorgeous, i bet the fotos dont do it justice!


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> U serious?? Its gorgeous, i bet the fotos dont do it justice!


 Hahaha ITS VERY PURPLE! The one in the rain is slightly darker then how it is in a mid days sun, though I doubt its seen a really good hand washing/waxing in a long time. I dont know, maybe if I wax it and all it will look a lot better to me. It just is Really purple. Though Im replacing the panels anyway when Im bored and have some extra cash, so its going to need repainting.


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

Char said:


> Hahaha ITS VERY PURPLE! The one in the rain is slightly darker then how it is in a mid days sun, though I doubt its seen a really good hand washing/waxing in a long time. I dont know, maybe if I wax it and all it will look a lot better to me. It just is Really purple. Though Im replacing the panels anyway when Im bored and have some extra cash, so its going to need repainting.


dont be dissing the purple 200's....u should see mine ...pics to come as soon as i can get a new digicam


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> does she have a sister? b/c I wanna hook up :cheers: :fluffy:


damn that Datzun Z is sick, i wish i could have on just like it, but white


----------



## DriftShark (Oct 15, 2005)

my car, what do you like??

http://www.dnsf.org/index.php?group...Nissan+200SX+1.8+Turbo+S13&pg=22&a=b&pid=2199

more info: 

http://www.x-custom.com/Exego.aspx?p_id=348


----------



## eliteracingghmi (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a pic of my badd ride. I plan on keeeping the GA16DE and slapping a turbo on it. I'll post more pics as the car progresses.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

found this old pic with out the fog lights


----------



## wicked510 (Sep 26, 2005)

here is my 73 Datsun 510 


















Just Getting Started on it...


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

^^^ thats the shit boss!!


----------



## Armilp (Mar 20, 2005)

Just a little touch up to the interior.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Armilp said:


> Just a little touch up to the interior.


what the hell is that?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

A freakin Louis Vitton (sp?) logo. Homemade at that.............


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wes said:


> A freakin Louis Vitton (sp?) logo. Homemade at that.............


Good times. . . .


----------



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my 1997 200sx, let me know what you all think. I plan to drop it this spring to loose the 4x4 look.

200 front 

Shaved with 98 tails


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Here is my car: Updates coming soon... including a lil bit of paint.









Night Shot








Rear








Front








Older Shot

Thanks for looking..

Nathan


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Looks Awesome! :thumbup: Now just get an intercooler in those shots.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Looks Awesome! :thumbup: Now just get an intercooler in those shots.


Could be in the cards.....  

And thank you,


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

my 3 days old Maxima SE 6spd...


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Ew, too much plastic on the engine, TAKE IT OFF! heh What engine is in those anyway? Looks nice though.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

if you think thats alot of plastic then you should check out the newer cars....its good looking anyway. u must dont look under engine bays much lol


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

if you think thats alot of plastic then you should check out the newer cars...more plastic than mine....its good looking anyway. u must dont look under engine bays much cuz i dont see that much "plastic" lol


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Its a Vq35de


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

my lil beast still under heavy contruction


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
Looks good man! Belt driven to slimline (electric) fan upgrade. Cheap and muy bueno


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NICE NX...i like this shot..it looks like a hotwheels model sitting next to grass from up here. there are some sweet lookin rides in this thread. heres mine after the nx pics.


SentraDragon said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

xt_out said:


> NICE NX...i like this shot..it looks like a hotwheels model sitting next to grass from up here. there are some sweet lookin rides in this thread. heres mine after the nx pics.


Thats cool and all, but that CROWN VIC WITH THE PIPES IN THE BG PWNZ!!!!


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

*Mine*










the vroom vroom









Is the air kinda cold to you???


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


>


Looks good man! Belt driven to slimline (electric) fan upgrade. Cheap and muy bueno[/QUOTE]

I'm gettin one when i get my koyo rad, the fan clutch was shot so, had it mounted to one the motor pullies.


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

*Mine*


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

b15chik said:


> i'm a newbie around here


that is freakin clean, nice ride


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 7, 2003)

*my car before and after.*

Before my car got stolen.  

















After


----------

